# 1 on 1 help mysql and vbulletin



## habitatxskate (Sep 2, 2006)

Here's the story. I got vBulletin gold and i had part of the installation going and then it said i could not connect to the database (since i thought it came w/ one so i never set one up) the way i'm running my site is using a werm.org subpage so its killersparadise.werm.org and redirecting that to trucktalk.tk..i setup a data base on freehostia.com and a mysql like the one i need..i got most of the information and uploaded it to the site via ftp, now all it says is vbulletin error etc. etc...can someone please help me set this up and get it running. I'm really down to begging, i don't have any money to offer you but we can work something out idk! just let me know guys i'd really appreciate it.


----------



## DJ-Zep (Mar 11, 2006)

Here is what I recommend to do:

*Remove*
Remove all vBulletin files from your server. This includes ALL files under the forum's folder.
*Create*
Create a MySQL database on your server. Write down the information that you give it.

*Reinstall*
Upload all of your files to the server again. Try installing your forum. If it gies you a database error, look for a file named 'config.php' in the forum's folder. Open it in notepad and make sure that all of the database information is correct. If you can't find 'config.php', then redownload vBulletin from the website and reinstall it.

Good luck! Hope I helped.


----------



## habitatxskate (Sep 2, 2006)

i did everything you listed last night...does it matter if 50megs.com hosts my site and freehostia.com hosts the data base?


----------



## DJ-Zep (Mar 11, 2006)

habitatxskate said:


> i did everything you listed last night...does it matter if 50megs.com hosts my site and freehostia.com hosts the data base?


YES! Change 'localhost' in the configuration file (config.php) or reinstall the forum with http://yoursite.freehostia.com.


----------



## habitatxskate (Sep 2, 2006)

here is the information i used let me know if it is correct!!



//	****** MASTER DATABASE SERVER NAME AND PORT ******
//	This is the hostname or IP address and port of the database server.
//	If you are unsure of what to put here, leave the default values.
$config['MasterServer']['servername'] = 'mysql2.freehostia.com';
$config['MasterServer']['port'] = 3306;

//	****** MASTER DATABASE USERNAME & PASSWORD ******
//	This is the username and password you use to access MySQL.
//	These must be obtained through your webhost.
$config['MasterServer']['username'] = 'jescam_trucktalk';
$config['MasterServer']['password'] = 'WOULDN'T YOU LIKE TO KNOW';



# Database Name / Database Username 
1 jescam_trucktalk 

Database Server: : mysql2.freehostia.com

that is the information off hostia..so then that would be all the values? tihs should be reason i can't even attempt to install right?


----------



## DJ-Zep (Mar 11, 2006)

That all looks correct.


----------



## habitatxskate (Sep 2, 2006)

alright then i'll change it to that hahah!

ill do that now and say if i got problems


----------



## habitatxskate (Sep 2, 2006)

would you be able to help me since u seem to know wut ur doing? we'd use a program called logmein.com


----------



## DJ-Zep (Mar 11, 2006)

I'm not allowed to take in any personal server information, sorry. Just post the config.php file. Make sure you DON'T post your password.


----------



## habitatxskate (Sep 2, 2006)

http://tinyurl.com/pm2bj


----------



## DJ-Zep (Mar 11, 2006)

Post the text. People cannot view PHP files from a browser.


----------



## habitatxskate (Sep 2, 2006)

sorry

<?php
/*======================================================================*\
|| #################################################################### ||
|| # vBulletin 3.6.0 - Licence Number $sm_lickey
|| # ---------------------------------------------------------------- # ||
|| # All PHP code in this file is ©2000-2006 Jelsoft Enterprises Ltd. # ||
|| # This file may not be redistributed in whole or significant part. # ||
|| # ---------------- VBULLETIN IS NOT FREE SOFTWARE ---------------- # ||
|| # http://www.vbulletin.com | http://www.vbulletin.com/license.html # ||
|| #################################################################### ||
\*======================================================================*/

/*-------------------------------------------------------*\
| ****** NOTE REGARDING THE VARIABLES IN THIS FILE ****** |
+---------------------------------------------------------+
| If you get any errors while attempting to connect to |
| MySQL, you will need to email your webhost because we |
| cannot tell you the correct values for the variables |
| in this file. |
\*-------------------------------------------------------*/

//	****** DATABASE TYPE ******
//	This is the type of the database server on which your vBulletin database will be located.
//	Valid options are mysql and mysqli, for slave support add _slave. Try to use mysqli if you are using PHP 5 and MySQL 4.1+
$config['Database']['dbtype'] = 'mysql';

//	****** DATABASE NAME ******
//	This is the name of the database where your vBulletin will be located.
//	This must be created by your webhost.
$config['Database']['dbname'] = 'jescam_trucktalk';

//	****** TABLE PREFIX ******
//	Prefix that your vBulletin tables have in the database.
$config['Database']['tableprefix'] = '';

//	****** TECHNICAL EMAIL ADDRESS ******
//	If any database errors occur, they will be emailed to the address specified here.
//	Leave this blank to not send any emails when there is a database error.
$config['Database']['technicalemail'] = '[email protected]';

//	****** FORCE EMPTY SQL MODE ******
// New versions of MySQL (4.1+) have introduced some behaviors that are
// incompatible with vBulletin. Setting this value to "true" disables //those
// behaviors. You only need to modify this value if vBulletin recommends //it.
$config['Database']['force_sql_mode'] = true;





//	****** MASTER DATABASE SERVER NAME AND PORT ******
//	This is the hostname or IP address and port of the database server.
//	If you are unsure of what to put here, leave the default values.
$config['MasterServer']['servername'] = 'mysql2.freehostia.com';
$config['MasterServer']['port'] = 3306;

//	****** MASTER DATABASE USERNAME & PASSWORD ******
//	This is the username and password you use to access MySQL.
//	These must be obtained through your webhost.
$config['MasterServer']['username'] = 'jescam_trucktalk ';
$config['MasterServer']['password'] = 'PASSWORD WILL GO HERE!';

//	****** MASTER DATABASE PERSISTENT CONNECTIONS ******
//	This option allows you to turn persistent connections to MySQL on or off.
//	The difference in performance is negligible for all but the largest boards.
//	If you are unsure what this should be, leave it off. (0 = off; 1 = on)
$config['MasterServer']['usepconnect'] = 0;



//	****** SLAVE DATABASE CONFIGURATION ******
//	If you have multiple database backends, this is the information for your slave
//	server. If you are not 100% sure you need to fill in this information,
//	do not change any of the values here.
$config['SlaveServer']['servername'] = '';
$config['SlaveServer']['port'] = 3306;
$config['SlaveServer']['username'] = '';
$config['SlaveServer']['password'] = '';
$config['SlaveServer']['usepconnect'] = 0;



//	****** PATH TO ADMIN & MODERATOR CONTROL PANELS ******
//	This setting allows you to change the name of the folders that the admin and
//	moderator control panels reside in. You may wish to do this for security purposes.
//	Please note that if you change the name of the directory here, you will still need
//	to manually change the name of the directory on the server.
$config['Misc']['admincpdir'] = 'admincp';
$config['Misc']['modcpdir'] = 'modcp';

//	Prefix that all vBulletin cookies will have
//	Keep this short and only use numbers and letters, i.e. 1-9 and a-Z
$config['Misc']['cookieprefix'] = 'bb';

//	******** FULL PATH TO FORUMS DIRECTORY ******
//	On a few systems it may be necessary to input the full path to your forums directory
//	for vBulletin to function normally. You can ignore this setting unless vBulletin
//	tells you to fill this in. Do not include a trailing slash!
//	Example Unix:
// $config['Misc']['forumpath'] = '/home/users/public_html/forums';
//	Example Win32:
// $config['Misc']['forumpath'] = 'c:\program files\apache group\apache\htdocs\vb3';
$config['Misc']['forumpath'] = '';



//	****** USERS WITH ADMIN LOG VIEWING PERMISSIONS ******
//	The users specified here will be allowed to view the admin log in the control panel.
//	Users must be specified by *ID number* here. To obtain a user's ID number,
//	view their profile via the control panel. If this is a new installation, leave
//	the first user created will have a user ID of 1. Seperate each userid with a comma.
$config['SpecialUsers']['canviewadminlog'] = '1';

//	****** USERS WITH ADMIN LOG PRUNING PERMISSIONS ******
//	The users specified here will be allowed to remove ("prune") entries from the admin
//	log. See the above entry for more information on the format.
$config['SpecialUsers']['canpruneadminlog'] = '1';

//	****** USERS WITH QUERY RUNNING PERMISSIONS ******
//	The users specified here will be allowed to run queries from the control panel.
//	See the above entries for more information on the format.
//	Please note that the ability to run queries is quite powerful. You may wish
//	to remove all user IDs from this list for security reasons.
$config['SpecialUsers']['canrunqueries'] = '';

//	****** UNDELETABLE / UNALTERABLE USERS ******
//	The users specified here will not be deletable or alterable from the control panel by any users.
//	To specify more than one user, separate userids with commas.
$config['SpecialUsers']['undeletableusers'] = '';

//	****** SUPER ADMINISTRATORS ******
//	The users specified below will have permission to access the administrator permissions
//	page, which controls the permissions of other administrators
$config['SpecialUsers']['superadministrators'] = '1';

// ****** DATASTORE CACHE CONFIGURATION *****
// Here you can configure different methods for caching datastore items.
// vB_Datastore_Filecache - for using a cache file
// $config['Datastore']['class'] = 'vB_Datastore_Filecache';
// vB_Datastore_Memcached - for using a Memcache server
// It is also necessary to specify the hostname or IP address and the port the server is listening on
// $config['Datastore']['class'] = 'vB_Datastore_Memcached';
// $config['Misc']['memcacheserver'] = '127.0.0.1';
// $config['Misc']['memcacheport'] = '11211';

// ****** The following options are only needed in special cases ******

//	****** MySQLI OPTIONS *****
// When using MySQL 4.1+, MySQLi should be used to connect to the database.
// If you need to set the default connection charset because your database
// is using a charset other than latin1, you can set the charset here.
// If you don't set the charset to be the same as your database, you
// may receive collation errors. Ignore this setting unless you
// are sure you need to use it.
// $config['Mysqli']['charset'] = 'utf8';

//	Optionally, PHP can be instructed to set connection parameters by reading from the
//	file named in 'ini_file'. Please use a full path to the file.
//	Example:
//	$config['Mysqli']['ini_file'] = 'c:\program files\MySQL\MySQL Server 4.1\my.ini';
$config['Mysqli']['ini_file'] = '';

/*======================================================================*\
|| ####################################################################
|| # Downloaded: $sm_time, $sm_date
|| # CVS: $RCSfile: config.php.new,v $ - $Revision: 1.35 $
|| ####################################################################
\*======================================================================*/
?>


----------



## habitatxskate (Sep 2, 2006)

do you see any errors?


----------



## DJ-Zep (Mar 11, 2006)

Thanks. Please post the exact error you get now.


----------



## habitatxskate (Sep 2, 2006)

it shows the vbulletin error message!

kind of ironic in a sense


----------



## DJ-Zep (Mar 11, 2006)

Can you please copy and paste it? I need it to understad EXACTLY what is going wrong.


----------

